# ER was it a new show tonight 3/9/06



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The TV guide said ER was new tonight while TiVo and the Web said it was a repeat, TiVo has the ER listed in the TV guide as playing next week 3/16/06. Does anybody know who is correct ?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pretty sure it was a repeat.


----------



## ctstan (Oct 29, 2004)

Tonight's episode was "Man With No Name" origianlly broadcast Oct 6, 2005. I watched for a minute to verify that it featured Kristen Johnston as nurse manager Eve Peyton. That confirmed that it was a repeat, as Peyton was fired weeks ago.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks..my wife will stop blaming TiVo for the "TV guide" problems


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the spoiler. Haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

loganasu said:


> Thanks for the spoiler. Haven't seen that one yet.


that was 5 months ago....


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

My recording history had a message about not recording the program due to someone in the household altering the SP? Wierd. 

But I'd caught it quickly enough that the entire show was still in the buffer and recordable. Hadn't watched it to see if it was a repeat or not. 

Now I suppose I've created a problem for next week if the guide data was incorrect. I could be subject to the 28 day rule blocking it. 

I'll just have to force that episode to record.


----------



## jeffhrsn (Aug 28, 2004)

Huh?
NBC's website shows it's new and I watched a few seconds and saw that it was a new program. East coast vs. west coast thing?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Jeffhrsn, you resurrected an old thread, they were talking about a show earlier in the month.


----------



## dloving1 (Feb 8, 2005)

I missed ER yesterday (3/24) because TV said it was a repeat but the promos during Earl said it was a new episode. Ticks me off.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

me too, and i even looked at my todo list and thought something was missing, it was to late before i figured out what it was.


----------

